# Baroque FRENCH ornamentation



## greatregondi (Mar 23, 2013)

Hello all, I just recently signed up. I've been studying the french trill with my main focus on the composer Lully and I was using the Frederick Neummann book. He specifies 3 types of trills Lully uses, the most commonly used is the anticipated auxiliary trill (just like an appogiatura trill but before the beat), the other one used was the appogiatura trill which lands on the beat and a main note trill which Lully uses occasionally in some of his pieces. Do I have this information correct? I would really like to get some confirmation on this because I'm adding french trills to a piece and have to make sure it's historically accurate. If I misunderstood something please correct me. any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

Anticipated tones are very frequently used on top of an oblique suspension; French Baroque composers seem to prefer the anticipation of a half step, although you may occasionally find anticipating thirds.

Your information sounds correct.

Mordents are also very important accents in this style, seemingly more so than in the Italian or German Baroque works, whereas appogiatura seems more common [although abundant enough in the French style] in the Italian tradition following Scarlatti.

Frequently, these devices are not originally written, but were interposed by the performers, although there were points of melodic or harmonic activity that the composer deemed important enough to write out the accents explicitly. But, as always, you will find exceptions.


----------

